

Apple Pay vs. CurrentC: Which will retailers choose? - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2839564/opensource-subnet/apple-pay-vs-currentc-which-will-retailers-choose.html

======
stevep2007
Saving the consumer the time it takes to put down his or her iPhone to pull
out a credit card is Apple Pay’s only advantage. Expensive for retailers,
Apple Pay, like credit cards, offers little more than customer convenience.

Apple Pay, like Uber, is a good product with a great user experience, but
unlike Uber, Apple Pay is not disruptive. Apple Pay won’t reduce costs or
improve efficiency in the credit card payments industry, which taxes merchants
2% to 5% of top-line revenues to pay transaction fees. Merchants’ acceptance
of Apple Pay is for their consumers’ convenience, no different than accepting
cash, checks, and credit cards.

